# Biofurs?



## Szechuan (Oct 15, 2010)

I was wondering about your opinions on biofurs, so I decided to post a poll. Yaaaaay!

To be clear, biofurs are furries who'd like to physically become their fursonas or part animal in some way.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2010)

Szechuan said:


> I was wondering about your opinions on biofurs, so I decided to post a poll. Yaaaaay!
> 
> To be clear, biofurs are furries who'd like to physically become their fursonas or part animal in some way.


 
Kill 'em with fire.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

I wasn't aware that this kind of fur existed. I think I _am_ a biofur!


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 15, 2010)

Meh each to their own.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 15, 2010)

It could be intresting.

Isn't this basically the same as what if you became your fursonia type of thing?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> It could be intresting.
> 
> Isn't this basically the same as what if you became your fursonia type of thing?


 
It's not exactly a "what if" kinda thing. Biofurs are furries who want to be their fursonas or in some way more like a (non-human) animal. I'm just wondering what peoples' opinions on biofurs in specific are.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 15, 2010)

If someone wants to donate there body to science to have them do test on your body so you can grow animal ears/tails, go for it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd like to, but I'm not going to obsess over it.
It won't ever happen anyway, so whatever.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 15, 2010)

In my opinion biofurism seems to stem from maybe a lack of self-esteem and a desire for the furry in question to achieve his/her idea of physical perfection. 
I see no difference between this and the modern day desire to look like some idealised herculean exemplar.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 15, 2010)

Lolwat?

It'd be neat, for like a day or two... but being covered in spikes isn't practical... plus being a reptile... I wouldn't have my hella' long metal hair. :<


----------



## Waggs (Oct 15, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> In my opinion biofurism seems to stem from maybe a lack of self-esteem and a desire for the furry in question to achieve his/her idea of physical perfection.
> I see no difference between this and the modern day desire to look like some idealised herculean exemplar.



No it's a little different. When your self-identity is different, its not some idealized super-hero version that you crave, it's when the reflection in the mirror matches who you feel like inside that matters.

I personally would hang up the human hat and wear fur even though it'd probably mean fleas some days and, fur-drying sessions that lasts almost an hour, or even the ridicule and prejudice that would probably result from a mostly human population seeing a non-human for the first time. Just for a chance to be "me" inside and out.

Oh, but I wouldn't want to just be cosmetically a fur, i'd want to have full sensory benefits if I'm going to live with the downsides too. Like hyper-sense of smell and hearing. And being able to lick myself would be kind of cool too ;-)


----------



## Kommodore (Oct 15, 2010)

Did you make up this term yourself?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> Did you make up this term yourself?


 
haha, I WASN'T the only one who was wondering that


----------



## LLiz (Oct 15, 2010)

Love the name, made me think of some furry version of Bioshock.
PS. Oh and I had a hard time choosing between option 2 and 3, ended up choosing 3... I'm no fun


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 15, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> Did you make up this term yourself?


 
I didn't create the term, but I've been informed that it's not very widely known.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 15, 2010)

Honestly if I was down the line, like after college and I had a career established, and genetic engineering was advanced enough and they had an established procedure to let people become anthros, i'd probly opt in for it.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 15, 2010)

I first thought Bioshock when I read the thread title.

Now I want a Bioshock game where I murder furries.


----------



## Seas (Oct 15, 2010)

My answer largely depends on circumstance.
I voted option #2 but would only actually volunteer to such a thing if it was already a relatively widespread and tolerated phenomenon.

Kind of like the question of would you become partially or completely cybernetic if given the technology?
The answer largely depends on how society relates to it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the first option. Makes me think of this.


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

Just another thing to facepalm at.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I like the first option. Makes me think of this.



If I remember correctly, he is from my home state, Michigan and he lives in Lansing o.e


----------



## Conker (Oct 15, 2010)

Instead of "that's disgusting" it should be "that's motherfucking stupid"


----------



## Oovie (Oct 16, 2010)

They'd have to_ shape your bones _to be what you imagine, is this even within practicality? Testing for giving people gecko hairs, I could see something like that working. Even replacing a human hair with a feather would be quite insane to imagine.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

that is such a horrible term for them


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 16, 2010)

A lot of people think that this is crazy, but theres so much crazy shit out there. That if this happends, it be like "meh."


----------



## Aden (Oct 16, 2010)

Why do we have to have a terrible fucking name for _everything_


----------



## Jude (Oct 16, 2010)

...the fuck?


----------



## Machine (Oct 16, 2010)

No one in their right mind would ever want to be their fursona. Go away.

I can imagine all the things that could go wrong, and I am laughing.

/thread


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 16, 2010)

It has been talked too many times to not remember, about if it's possible or not.
So just to clear it out - it may be possible, on dead bodies. Nobody would test it on a living human, because that consists playing with the brain to match nerves to artificially added limbs.
If somebody tried that on a living body, it'd be dead by a week.

As for furries who want to become their fursonas - go die in a horrible fire. It will not happen, as it's not possible to mod the human body to levels it can't handle or measure.
Partly is fine. I have no problem with partly bioengineering the body.
Although, to all furries out there, people are actually working to take animal traits and implent them in human bodies - but not like your fag dream about outer look, they actually have a goal.
To implent traits that will help us survive physically out there. Our brain is the strongest already, so we only need a perfect physical condition to survive. Starting with radiation immunity.


Also, if that ever happens, I am opening an international gun club for free-hunting all of them. Who wants to join? Maybe in 50 years we'll to that.


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm definitely one. I'd love to donate my body to science and see this actually happen if given the opportunity, but, I don't obsess over it.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Oct 16, 2010)

My mundane friends are biofurs. I am too. Except, I don't care about looks. Various genetic traits would be cool. But, I'm worried about umm... mishaps. Inb4Splice.


----------



## Jude (Oct 16, 2010)

I wouldn't want to physically look like my fursona, but I'd love to have traits such as the eyesight of a hawk.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Why do we have to have a terrible fucking name for _everything_


 
Shut up, you're just being a bitchyfur :V.

On a more serious note, I may be, in that I think it would be cool, but I'm not sure if I'd just go ahead and BE my fursona.

Though if I could change the universe into a place where that was the norm, then yes, I'd do it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 16, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Shut up, you're just being a bitchyfur :V.
> 
> On a more serious note, I may be, in that I think it would be cool, but I'm not sure if I'd just go ahead and BE my fursona.
> 
> Though if I could change the universe into a place where that was the norm, then yes, I'd do it.


 
What would make it normal

even if it was
I'd still be the only right person in mind that says no
to that, and to the words

at least call it bioengineered interested furries that want to achieve the furry dream. Long but right.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 16, 2010)

The hell is a biofur?


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 16, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> The hell is a biofur?



read the OP for fucks sake


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 16, 2010)

I would if I could, but it ain't gonna happen. Having a bat fursona makes it a lot more than just a cosmetic thing, though. Echolocation and flying would be quite nice, but I'll never be able to experience it. What am I going to do about it? Nothing.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 16, 2010)

Stupid.

But then again, this is the Den, I don't expect anything less.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 16, 2010)

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Ryu100 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd vote for "What the fuck is this?", but you seem to have left that option out.


----------



## Tanginello (Oct 17, 2010)

I will accept that you want to be your fursona because I can accept that people may have a self-concept that differs from the norm, but jesus h that would be a lot of surgery.

Plus my fursona is like.. a dog. Dogs don't have lips. Do you know how horrible life would be without lips after having had lips for so long? It would be awful.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 17, 2010)

These are from the biofur article on Wikifur that I felt like posting: 





> Now with the leaps in science the possibility of physically becoming part animal is becoming a reality.



no no no no no nonono no no no no no no  NO no no no it's not.

Found this one funny:


> Furnetics was a website made by BlueOtter  in 1998, saying it was a project for the transformation of humans into  furries. *Biofurs however are serious about the possibility of somehow  altering themselves to be more like animals. *As of yet there are very  few websites or clubs (both on the internet and reality) dedicated to  biofurs, but hopefully this group will become larger.



You know, I wanted to be a doggy when I was little, but then I turned four.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It has been talked too many times to not remember, about if it's possible or not.
> So just to clear it out - it may be possible, on dead bodies. Nobody would test it on a living human, because that consists playing with the brain to match nerves to artificially added limbs.
> If somebody tried that on a living body, it'd be dead by a week.


 
You're going to, well everyone is going to have to accept the fact that, Science is evolving at an extremely fast rate. Maybe not in our life time, But it will happen in the near future where if someone wanted to become there fursona, they can. 

It WILL happen, And I can say that the furs of this generation will be the ones who takes the first stepping stones on such a huge milestone in Science breakthrough. 

Would I do it if I see an AD in science weekly(or TV ad) to donate my body for testing to grow a tail? 

Hell yes! Not only will I make it on front cover of major magazines for such a break through, I will be forever written down in history as one of the many first to lead such a great change in the human race.

I'm looking at the Pro's of this, Not just the con's.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 17, 2010)

This whole thread reminded me of this. <3

[yt]0I7s_nTxnkw[/yt]


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This whole thread reminded me of this. <3
> 
> [yt]0I7s_nTxnkw[/yt]



It's anthrocon 2020.


----------



## Machine (Oct 17, 2010)

Furries are creepy enough with suits.

Also, note that an operation that includes physically tearing apart your fucking body just so you can have a dog dick would have unpleasant results, on your body and mind.

I figured becoming what biofurs want would lead to ostracization from humans, who aren't too happy when it comes to "change," your body rejecting that fur that was graphed onto your body or something along the lines of that, the realization that you're a hideous abomination against nature, and the need to commit suicide might pop up frequently.

Science is nowhere even near the point of becoming that advanced. This is science fiction mumbo jumbo.

Furries seriously considering this? Grow the fuck up and be happy that you are what you are.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2010)

Waggs said:


> No it's a little different. When your self-identity is different, its not some idealized super-hero version that you crave, it's when the reflection in the mirror matches who you feel like inside that matters.


 ... Fursonas are not that.  At all.  They don't reflect the "inner furry", at best they come close to such.  Most are just wet dream wank-constructs either intended for stupid amounts of "passions" or being a dream anime-esque warrior.



Waggs said:


> I personally would hang up the human hat and wear fur even though it'd probably mean fleas some days and, fur-drying sessions that lasts almost an hour, or even the ridicule and prejudice that would probably result from a mostly human population seeing a non-human for the first time. Just for a chance to be "me" inside and out.


  The inside you is not a fictional animal that has never existed nor will ever exist.  At best you might be able to argue a different sex, or ethnicity.  Not "I was a puppy on the inside that had a human shape".

Plus, and I don't get how people don't ever consider this, if there's a procedure available enough to the common folk that _the stereotypical furry can get it on a whim_, odds are the procedure is already _quite_ accepted by modern society.  This is like expecting a major societal freak-out because you wore clothes... MADE IN ANOTHER COUNTRY!



Waggs said:


> Oh, but I wouldn't want to just be cosmetically a fur, i'd want to have full sensory benefits if I'm going to live with the downsides too. Like hyper-sense of smell and hearing. And being able to lick myself would be kind of cool too ;-)


  See my above "wank-construct" comment.  



Oovie said:


> They'd have to_ shape your bones _to be what you imagine, is this even within practicality? Testing for giving people gecko hairs, I could see something like that working. Even replacing a human hair with a feather would be quite insane to imagine.


  There's more than just that.  You also are going to have to do a hell of a lot of shit with pretty much every major system of the body.  Sweating?  Gone.  Nervous system?  Rehauled entirely.  Pretty much everything, if going off a typical furry day-dream body, would need to be completely restructured.  If you're hoping for this, you might as well hope bigger and home "A god am I", as quite frankly it's about as likely to spontaneously happen or be discovered as a procedure that fucks over your entire body.


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not one. I don't desire to look or be more like my fursona, but I am okay with others that do.
However, just for a day, to see what it was like, for curiosity sake... then sure. But its not really possible, or practical.


----------



## FullMoon (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm sure there's some person out there who's strange enough to go grocery shopping dressed as an animal... To each their own.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 18, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> You're going to, well everyone is going to have to accept the fact that, Science is evolving at an extremely fast rate. Maybe not in our life time, But it will happen in the near future where if someone wanted to become there fursona, they can.
> 
> It WILL happen, And I can say that the furs of this generation will be the ones who takes the first stepping stones on such a huge milestone in Science breakthrough.
> 
> ...


 
It will happen, but what biofurs seek is outer look, and not actual animals traits. They can already play off a dumb animal growling and bringing the newspaper, but what they really seek is the look of an anthro.
It will probably be available in our life time. What will not be available in our life time, probably, is the creation of life.

Hear, growing a tail is something we can't do yet. Growing a whole organism is the furture - it's the life in recreation. What we can and probably will do, is to reattach a tail.
Why reattach a _tail_ I don't know. Maybe because it's a limb no human in the century ever felt, and it's a step to furture.
You will be on many magazines, but many will think you're just weird.

Scienits will have to reattach all nerves and muscles. It's quite hard and takes more than a day.

History of scientists? No.. but history books... maybe.
Unless of course somebody rewrites it.

I will donate my body for animal traits such as keen eyesight, stronger muscles, bones of steel, radiation resistance, and nerve reaction training(Which can be with reattaching tails).
It has many pros, but they are not appearnace.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It will happen, but what biofurs seek is outer look, and not actual animals traits. They can already play off a dumb animal growling and bringing the newspaper, but what they really seek is the look of an anthro.
> It will probably be available in our life time. What will not be available in our life time, probably, is the creation of life.
> 
> Hear, growing a tail is something we can't do yet. Growing a whole organism is the furture - it's the life in recreation. What we can and probably will do, is to reattach a tail.
> ...


 
Humans use to have a tail, but that was millions and millions of years ago. 

I see what your getting at, but lets say 100 years from now, someone CAN become fully an anthro with all the changes/DNA and all that. Let's just say, that Yes, it works. 

Now, When the person decides to have kids, Won't that effect the child at birth? Making him part animal/Human? Aka, Hybrid?

Now only thing I can see that benefits me being an anthro is what you listed. 

I can't help but feel sorry for the people who will take this huge step. 

When Science makes this possible, there will be massive discrimination towards people who decided to throw away there human form for anthro form. I feel more sorry for the kids that will be born anthro(Once it gets to that point) Even though the pro's(what you listed will greatly benefit them.


----------



## emikochan (Oct 18, 2010)

ITT: people that aren't keeping up with current scientific advances in prosthetics and nerve-work...

http://health.howstuffworks.com/medicine/modern/prosthetic-limb5.htm

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/7997360/Artificial-skin-developed-by-scientists.html

Doing it on a genetic level probably won't be possible for a long time, but we're not as far as you might think, especially with the recent advances in stem cells.

Replying to OP I'm happy with my human body, but I'm a fan of good body modification,  (think Shadowrun =p)


----------



## Conker (Oct 19, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Humans use to have a tail, but that was millions and millions of years ago.
> 
> I see what your getting at, but lets say 100 years from now, someone CAN become fully an anthro with all the changes/DNA and all that. Let's just say, that Yes, it works.
> 
> ...


I think it would be more probable that they become infertile if were talking genetic fuckery.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 19, 2010)

Conker said:


> I think it would be more probable that they become infertile if were talking genetic fuckery.



Lol, thats just rude  

Think POSITIVE!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 19, 2010)

Conker said:


> I think it would be more probable that they become infertile if were talking genetic fuckery.


 
I think that science will not give a fuck as to what furries think and just get the million dollar contract to cook up some supersoldiers.


----------



## Conker (Oct 19, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Lol, thats just rude
> 
> Think POSITIVE!


 That was me thinking positive. Gosh, it would be an awful world if furfags got all trans mutated then began having analbabies with normal less insane folk.

Thank god most hardcore furfags are gay as sin and wouldn't stick their penis anywhere near a vagina :V


----------



## Attaman (Oct 19, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Humans use to have a tail, but that was millions and millions of years ago.


  We also use to have a use for the appendix, but I don't see an outcry for its restoration.



Wolfen Wolf said:


> I see what your getting at, but lets say 100 years from now, someone CAN become fully an anthro with all the changes/DNA and all that. Let's just say, that Yes, it works.


  In 100 years?  That's a remarkably short time.  At this point, it'd probably be some procedure that you practically could run a small nation on the budget towards your procedure.



Wolfen Wolf said:


> Now, When the person decides to have kids, Won't that effect the child at birth? Making him part animal/Human? Aka, Hybrid?


Depends _entirely_ on the type of changing.  Cosmetic?  No dice at all.  Cosmetic, also, is the most probably way to actually have it done within 100 years.  More intense procedure?  Possibly, but most probably you're not going to see a hybrid within 100 years, but some horribly mutated offspring that requires 24/7 medical attention to even _live_, let alone have anything resembling a proper life.  



Wolfen Wolf said:


> Now only thing I can see that benefits me being an anthro is what you listed.
> 
> I can't help but feel sorry for the people who will take this huge step.


  Why?  Either you're so fucking rich you can say "Fuck you, I'll buy your acceptance" or it's such a common procedure it's akin to throwing a fit that the person on the bus next to you has breast implants.  At least, how it's often proposed by most people arguing for such changes.



Wolfen Wolf said:


> When Science makes this possible, there will be massive discrimination towards people who decided to throw away there human form for anthro form.


Not the other way around though.  Nope, can't possibly see Furries trying to pick fights with filthy "hyoomans" over how savage they are, and then throwing a fit when they can't "accept their twoo selves!" as animal-things.  

Furthermore, when science makes it possible for people to do this willy-nilly and become genetically viable for creating their own species, we're at a point that there's much more rampant things to worry about from medical advances.



Wolfen Wolf said:


> I feel more sorry for the kids that will be born anthro(Once it gets to that point) Even though the pro's(what you listed will greatly benefit them.


 Why would they automatically have those things?  Furthermore, if they have them, it's damn likely that non-anthros have augments within at least 80% the effectiveness without needing to look like a furry's wet dream:  It's most certainly not like you need to have a bear's body to have better muscles as-is.



emikochan said:


> Doing it on a genetic level probably won't be possible for a long time, but we're not as far as you might think, especially with the recent advances in stem cells.


  There's a bit of a difference between, say, artificial skin, and re-writing the entire integumentary system.  

Also, let it be known that I'm not particular against specific genetic modifications.  I'm a bit against willy-nilly genetic modification for shits & giggles, but stuff used to earnestly improve quality of life and the sort is fair game.


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just remembered something I saw on TV once, think it was some show on the History Channel. It claimed that a procedure in which a monkey's brain was moved into the body of another monkey, the consciousness itself was transferred from the first body to the next. Knowing this, maybe the procedure to turn a human into an anthro-something wouldn't be shaping the human body radically, it would just entail (somehow) growing a separate body with a nervous system and cranial cavity specially made to accept a human brain. Then, you cross your fingers, go under, and hope you wake up in a different body. There are _many_ risks associated with it, yes, but at least it's not as radical as destroying the human body and thinking that you can make something different out of all that material.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

The Color 12 said:


> I just remembered something I saw on TV once, think it was some show on the History Channel. It claimed that a procedure in which a monkey's brain was moved into the body of another monkey, the consciousness itself was transferred from the first body to the next. Knowing this, maybe the procedure to turn a human into an anthro-something wouldn't be shaping the human body radically, it would just entail (somehow) growing a separate body with a nervous system and cranial cavity specially made to accept a human brain. Then, you cross your fingers, go under, and hope you wake up in a different body. There are _many_ risks associated with it, yes, but at least it's not as radical as destroying the human body and thinking that you can make something different out of all that material.



I don't think I want to put my brain in an animals body, thank you very much...


----------



## Defcat (Oct 20, 2010)

The Color 12 said:


> I just remembered something I saw on TV once, think it was some show on the History Channel. It claimed that a procedure in which a monkey's brain was moved into the body of another monkey, the consciousness itself was transferred from the first body to the next. Knowing this, maybe the procedure to turn a human into an anthro-something wouldn't be shaping the human body radically, it would just entail (somehow) growing a separate body with a nervous system and cranial cavity specially made to accept a human brain. Then, you cross your fingers, go under, and hope you wake up in a different body. There are _many_ risks associated with it, yes, but at least it's not as radical as destroying the human body and thinking that you can make something different out of all that material.



That sounds quite a bit like avatar. Though I suppose in that case the brain wasn't moved, just the contents within the brain. As if there is already a compatible brain within the new body, then all the information that makes your brain yours would be transferred. 
One problem I can see with that though is that, are you actually the consciousness within that body or is it just sort of a copy of you? it would be like your still in the human body, but your also in the anthro body. Or your human form is dead, but there is a new you that contains all of your memories and emotions. Would it then really be you?


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Defcat said:


> That sounds quite a bit like avatar. Though I suppose in that case the brain wasn't moved, just the contents within the brain. As if there is already a compatible brain within the new body, then all the information that makes your brain yours would be transferred.
> One problem I can see with that though is that, are you actually the consciousness within that body or is it just sort of a copy of you? it would be like your still in the human body, but your also in the anthro body. Or your human form is dead, but there is a new you that contains all of your memories and emotions. Would it then really be you?



Only good thing I can possibly think about this is being able to live for a extremly long time.

*Oh look, im 80 years old*
Pays millions of dollars to have my brain taken out and put into a body of a teenager

*Life starts over*


----------



## Defcat (Oct 20, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Only good thing I can possibly think about this is being able to live for a extremly long time.
> 
> *Oh look, im 80 years old*
> Pays millions of dollars to have my brain taken out and put into a body of a teenager
> ...


 Hey, we got celebs that are paying big bucks to be frozen after death in hopes that one day they can be thawed out and revived. Something that actually works would be very appealing. Not in the sense that biofurs, which I guess is a thing now, would get there wish, but you could have a viable option for immortality like you said. Like, your mind in put into a clone of your 18 year old self.


----------



## BigHoof (Oct 20, 2010)

I would hope all these biofur-ish people would invest into research of a realistic virtual reality. That would be (imo) way more likely to be achieved during our lifetime. Meaning a system where you would actually "feel" being inside the virtual world. There you could be or do anything without real effect to your physical body. We're not exactly quite there yet with our tech level but I think we are closer to that than transforming people into anthros in real life.

Personally I wouldn't want to be my fursona in real life, I could imagine all sorts of complications.  But in a virtual world? Hell yeah!


----------



## HappyBunny (Oct 20, 2010)

It seems to me to be like, 'what kinda super power would you have' kinda thing, really.


----------



## FenrerWolf (Oct 20, 2010)

To be honest I do it, I'd go through the gene splicing and all of that if it was possible, I've actually had this discusion before. Its not that I dont like this form, just feel I'd be more at peace in an anthro form, I've thought out all the pros and cons, the list of con far out weighs the pros, but they are all things I'd grow into. I think I've just gone through so much bloody change in my life, physically changing would only make sense to me.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Defcat said:


> Hey, we got celebs that are paying big bucks to be frozen after death in hopes that one day they can be thawed out and revived. Something that actually works would be very appealing. Not in the sense that biofurs, which I guess is a thing now, would get there wish, but you could have a viable option for immortality like you said. Like, your mind in put into a clone of your 18 year old self.



Our brains are connected to our spinal cord, Just cutting it off would mean DEATH!


----------



## DeitySephiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

Waggs said:


> No it's a little different. When your self-identity is different, its not some idealized super-hero version that you crave, it's when the reflection in the mirror matches who you feel like inside that matters.
> 
> I personally would hang up the human hat and wear fur even though it'd probably mean fleas some days and, fur-drying sessions that lasts almost an hour, or even the ridicule and prejudice that would probably result from a mostly human population seeing a non-human for the first time. Just for a chance to be "me" inside and out.
> 
> Oh, but I wouldn't want to just be cosmetically a fur, i'd want to have full sensory benefits if I'm going to live with the downsides too. Like hyper-sense of smell and hearing. And being able to lick myself would be kind of cool too ;-)


 See, now that's what i'm talking about.  It'd be nice to be what you thought you should be, even with the ups and downs.  If you finally find yourself being what you've always wanted to be, i'm sure a bit of criticism, or a little bit of challenge wouldn't bother you in the least.  Personally, if i could opt for something like this, i'd do it in a heart beat.  It's that simple.  I'm still more an option 2, but i would much definitely prefer to be my fursona than who i currently am.  I'm still ok with who I currently am though, but i'm just saying.  ^_-


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 20, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Humans use to have a tail, but that was millions and millions of years ago.
> 
> I see what your getting at, but lets say 100 years from now, someone CAN become fully an anthro with all the changes/DNA and all that. Let's just say, that Yes, it works.
> 
> ...


 
Think of the genetic code. Where will humanity be gone into? Also, why would people want to become anthros?
The turn from human to animal can affect a lot of things. You can't control it completly yet, so even in 100 years if you will become a full anthro, it will still won't be good.
1) Brain degrades prior to animal traits.
2) You are no longer of the so long millenium human nation. You will be hated, and people will look down on you.
3) Nothing is truly only part. It all is based on the number of Chromozomes or however it's spelt given. If only human chromozomes are given, then it will be a human. If only animal chromozomes are given, the born will be part animal, literally. Degrading the brain to levels worse than autism or down syndromes.
4) Human brain can't control an animal body, after it's used to being human.
5) Human brain will not be able to advance if you're staying an animal.
6) Having a tail is completly fine. May look weird to some people, but it's mostly a turn on for perverted people.
7) It will be just like the spanish and the black - slavery, slaughter and blood on the floor. Anthros will be used as live target in ranges.
8)I think that instead of using animals to make ourselves stronger, we should actually just improve ourselves using ourselves. How about using organic materials strong as steel to build up the skin? Having elastic materials as muscles, that are much more durable, almost never rip off and get stronger faster, instead of our original muscles. Regenating inner organs, like the liver. That's actually possible, and if it happens - we are win. Regenating limbs - regenating eyesight - regenating sensitation - regenating brain activity - regenating mermories.
The furture is here, but do not see it inside animals.
9)Humans did use to have a tail, but only the very first monkey humans. What I consider human, is the straight back, thinking, sensing and feeling human.
10) Hybrids will be worse than blacks. I can see a "Buy yourself a pet hybrid today!" sign.
11) Genetic malfunctions aka mutations. Thinking of it as a nuclear fallout - they come off as zombie flesh stuff.


----------



## Ash (Oct 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Kill 'em with fire.


 
-Uses Fire Blast-


----------



## Defcat (Oct 20, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Our brains are connected to our spinal cord, Just cutting it off would mean DEATH![/QUOTE
> Yeah, death sounds like a bad option all together. What I had in mind didn't involve moving the actual brain, but just the contents of it. Whatever it is that is housed within our brains that stores our memories and such. But, I digress, this thread isn't about immortality.


----------



## Luca (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought this was gonna be some hippy dippy "green" thread. I think I would have been happier if it was...


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 22, 2010)

if biofur is about getting body-modifications and operations to make yourself more animal-like, then I'm not interested.  but if it's about having the technology to magically turn yourself into your fursona with the push of a button, then that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 22, 2010)

Waggs said:


> No it's a little different. When your self-identity is different, its not some idealized super-hero version that you crave, it's when the reflection in the mirror matches who you feel like inside that matters.
> 
> I personally would hang up the human hat and wear fur even though it'd probably mean fleas some days and, fur-drying sessions that lasts almost an hour, or even the ridicule and prejudice that would probably result from a mostly human population seeing a non-human for the first time. Just for a chance to be "me" inside and out.
> 
> Oh, but I wouldn't want to just be cosmetically a fur, i'd want to have full sensory benefits if I'm going to live with the downsides too. Like hyper-sense of smell and hearing. And being able to lick myself would be kind of cool too ;-)


 
Can I have a "I disagree with this wholeheartedly" button. That would be nice, for stupid posts like this.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 22, 2010)

you people are weird...


----------



## Ames (Oct 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> you people are weird...


 
Welcome to the fandom.  Would you like a complimentary condom fursuit?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 22, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> you people are weird...


 
Don't worry, the passiveness will go away here pretty soon. The furrytrolls will rise again! I hope.


----------



## Beccabunny (Oct 28, 2010)

I would, in a heartbeat, go through the process to be my fursona. It is a lifelong dream. I always called it TF-Fur, (Transformation-Fur) but my mate Waggs, introduced me to the term biofur. To be honest, I like TF-Fur better  

Peace Love and Light!

Becca Bunny


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

No. I can understand why people would want that, but as much as I adore animals and furry characters I would not like to become one.


----------



## Tally (Oct 29, 2010)

This poll is lacking a "That's fucking retarded" option.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 29, 2010)

Tally said:


> This poll is lacking a "That's fucking retarded" option.


 It's already there, except more eloquently worded. <_<


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 29, 2010)

Tally said:


> This poll is lacking a "That's fucking retarded" option.



Agreed! Even if it was possible, think of the amount of money it would take to go through with it! Think also of how that money could be used to fund more worthy pursuits than some cosmetic bullshit.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Agreed! Even if it was possible, think of the amount of money it would take to go through with it! Think also of how that money could be used to fund more worthy pursuits than some cosmetic bullshit.


 
Maybe if people requested to fix their horrible furry brain, it would be logical.
Although, such people can't have enough people for such thing.

I'd request them to pay with their lungs and their eyes.


----------



## Tally (Oct 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'd request them to pay with their lungs and their eyes.


 
I'm not sure the lungs and eyes of basement dwelling furries are worth very much.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

You know what you can buy with the money it takes to commission a fursuit? 

How about the ability to fucking fly?


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 30, 2010)

ive always wanted to become something other than my human form, so if there was a way for me to become my fursona, i would most likely do it


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2010)

Tally said:


> I'm not sure the lungs and eyes of basement dwelling furries are worth very much.


 
Dwelling furries are tree huggers. They will never smoke. Their lungs will be fine.
Their eyes are already ruined from staring at the monitor too long.

So instead of their eyes I will take their testicles.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> You know what you can buy with the money it takes to commission a fursuit?
> 
> How about the ability to fucking fly?


 
Well, they'd say "Make my arms to wings!" but that's won't work with the human weight. An anthro bird can't possibly fly with it's body build.

In any case, that was pretty damn epic. I would be a biogun rather than a biofur. Install pistols and rockets in all my body!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Well, they'd say "Make my arms to wings!" but that's won't work with the human weight. An anthro bird can't possibly fly with it's body build.
> 
> In any case, that was pretty damn epic. I would be a biogun rather than a biofur. Install pistols and rockets in all my body!


 Just be an android. 

I would get jet engines installed into my back with retractable wings. And miniguns on each shoulder along with wrist-mounted guns capable of firing tracer and anti-tank rounds.

Edit: Actually the anti-tank rounds would work better if mounted on the shoulders with miniguns on the wrists.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> Just be an android.
> 
> I would get jet engines installed into my back with retractable wings. And miniguns on each shoulder along with wrist-mounted guns capable of firing tracer and anti-tank rounds.
> 
> Edit: Actually the anti-tank rounds would work better if mounted on the shoulders with miniguns on the wrists.


No. I think that there is a positive thing about humanity that should stay: We're weak.
Alone, we are weak. A lion will eat us.
Although, with reliable equipment that does not affect our body, like goggles, rifles, and holy fuck MOAB, we are strong.
If we were android, we'd lose our weakness and begin to back off from humanity.

If at all, I'd just attach five artillery cannons to my back. Would do magic.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> No. I think that there is a positive thing about humanity that should stay: We're weak.
> Alone, we are weak. A lion will eat us.
> Although, with reliable equipment that does not affect our body, like goggles, rifles, and holy fuck MOAB, we are strong.
> If we were android, we'd lose our weakness and begin to back off from humanity.
> ...


 
I wouldn't "lose my humanity", I'd just become a supervillian intent on saving the earth by exterminating all human life. (I would never do that, I swear.)

I dunno, I would rather be a lightweight mobile android capable of moving, firing, and escaping quickly. I don't want to be a heavy offensive hitter, just enough pick off the outer ranks rather than charging in Rambo-style.

....Is there a fandom for androids that isn't totally fucking creepy?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 30, 2010)

Liar said:


> I wouldn't "lose my humanity", I'd just become a supervillian intent on saving the earth by exterminating all human life. (I would never do that, I swear.)
> 
> I dunno, I would rather be a lightweight mobile android capable of moving, firing, and escaping quickly. I don't want to be a heavy offensive hitter, just enough pick off the outer ranks rather than charging in Rambo-style.
> 
> ....Is there a fandom for androids that isn't totally fucking creepy?


 
One thing:

Biological soldiers

Machines can't regenate from nothing
Humans can.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> One thing:
> 
> Biological soldiers
> 
> ...


 
Send the machines in

Leave the humans at home

Best case scenario.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

This threads title makes me think of mutated freaks...


----------



## Spectral0 (Oct 30, 2010)

What do I think of biofurs? I don't give a fuck


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

Well if you ask me, I would so do it if it was common. I wouldn't become full-anthro or anything, but I would like some features! In my case, I'd take a pair of small twitchy ears, a bushy tail that I can actually control, a noticable change in eyes and maybe a change to skin colour similar to that of my fursona.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 31, 2010)

I am probably a biofur because I believe in the right to bear arms.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Science is evolving at an extremely fast rate. Maybe not in our life time, But it will happen in the near future where if someone wanted to become there fursona, they can.
> 
> It WILL happen, And I can say that the furs of this generation will be the ones who takes the first stepping stones on such a huge milestone in Science breakthrough.


 
I love this post. But who will research it? D:


----------



## Morroke (Oct 31, 2010)

Gibby said:


> I love this post. But who will research it? D:


 
Mad Scientists.


----------



## Ames (Oct 31, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I am probably a biofur because I believe in the right to bear arms.


 
Ha.

Ha Ha.

...

*à² _à² *


----------



## Morroke (Nov 1, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Ha.
> 
> Ha Ha.
> 
> ...



MAN, why you gotta hate

I WILL NOW PROCEED TO FLIP THIS TABLE WITH  MY BEAR ARMS

*(ï¾‰à²¥ç›Šà²¥ï¼‰ï¾‰ â”»â”â”»*


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2010)

I think some of the posters here have been watching Spiderman Unlimited too much. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

I want a wingsuit so I can pretend to be a jet until I crash into the ground due to poor planning. "Look at me, I'm an experimental aircraft! Haha, I just crashed! Now you're out 10 billion dollars!"


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 1, 2010)

Be a biological killing machine?



Sounds nice, but fat chance. Plus, how will I masturbate with out a penis or hands?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2010)

Liar said:


> I want a wingsuit so I can pretend to be a jet until I crash into the ground due to poor planning. "Look at me, I'm an experimental aircraft! Haha, I just crashed! Now you're out 10 billion dollars!"


 
I want a pocket black hole.
And then if something happens, it will cost the government billions of dollars to fix. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I want a pocket black hole.
> And then if something happens, it will cost the government billions of dollars to fix. :V


 
There should be an entire line of "Cost the government even more money" merchandise.


----------



## Szechuan (Nov 1, 2010)

Morroke said:


> MAN, why you gotta hate
> 
> I WILL NOW PROCEED TO FLIP THIS TABLE WITH  MY BEAR ARMS
> 
> *(ï¾‰à²¥ç›Šà²¥ï¼‰ï¾‰ â”»â”â”»*


 
You just blew my mind.

Three times.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, I would qualify as a biofur, though I have never heard the term before. A bit further away for those of us with feral fursonas.



Wolfen Wolf said:


> If someone wants to donate there body to science to have them do test on your body so you can grow animal ears/tails, go for it.



The problem is you body isn't donated until you're dead, so not much growing going on.


----------



## Slyck (Nov 26, 2010)

If I can mâœ¡ke big bucks in a freak shâœ¡w, I'm in.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 26, 2010)

Szechuan said:


> biofurs are furries who'd like to physically become their fursonas or part animal in some way.


 
YAY MORE NONSENSICAL BULLSHIT FURRY NEOLOGISMS

WOO


----------



## mitchau (Nov 27, 2010)

I like to have humanized/equivalent similarities, but not actually be the anthropomorph itself. It's a subtle thing, and most people would never notice anyway.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

Uhh. Sure. That'd be awesome, technically my 'fur' is elemental. And being able to control water sounds great. Sign me up for super powers.

Conceptually though? I find 'Biofurs' to be pretty silly.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 27, 2010)

the poll results scare me


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Lolwat?
> 
> It'd be neat, for like a day or two... but being covered in spikes isn't practical... plus being a reptile... I wouldn't have my hella' long metal hair. :<


 
My fursona diagrees.

OT, nah, I'm not a biofur. My fursona is just a representation of me, or something, I dunno.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2010)

biofur.... is that like... biodegradable furries? or like natural holistic eating furries?

oh it's furfags. nvm. thought biofurs would be something positive.

btw, I need test subjects for my experiments. preferably those with high pain tolerance.


----------



## Panzer (Dec 14, 2011)

Some of you guys might want to see this.  The guy in the video talks about creating furries with biotechnology and mentions how you could transform people in furries as well as how animals could be transformed into furries. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crEvPo8Pozk


----------



## Aden (Dec 14, 2011)

Gotta look at the dates, good sir. You're late by a year. Locking, necro.


----------

